# JD 216 Wheels



## Simplicity7016 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I've picked up a old Simplicity 7016.The front wheels are shot.Someone put fix a flat in the tires and the rims are so corroded that without doing some welding and putting a liner on them they're shot.So, I need (2) good wheels and will appreciate any leads on finding them.My tires are 16x6.50-8 and it looks like JD 216's used the same wheels with a 3/4" spindle and inner and outer non-sealed bearing sets.Thanks for the help.


----------

